# An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung



## angelndes_sofa (9. November 2005)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

ich bräuchte Auskunft für welche Seen in Paderborn und Umgebung man Tagesscheine kaufen kann.Denn die Seen an denen ich meistens angele sind nicht so der knüller und daher würde ich mal gerne andere gewässer testen #t Aber wie gesagt weiß ich nicht,für welche Seen es scheine zu kaufen gibt.Es gibt ja noch so viele viele Seen hier,aber man bekommt meistens nur mangelnde Infos,ob es Tagesscheine gibt oder nicht.



Wenn jemand mal eine Liste schreiben könnte,für welche Seen in Paderborn und Umgebung Tagesscheine ausgestellt werden wäre ich sehr dankbar.Denn meistens hört man immer von einem guten Gewässer und man weiß dann nicht,ob es Tagesscheine für dieses gibt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen ? :c


----------



## angelndes_sofa (10. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen ? :c *noch mehr heul*


----------



## angelneuling (25. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hallo,

du kannst Tagesscheine für z.B.

Lippesee
Nesthauser See
Waldsee
bei Schlageter

oder für Nesthause See und Waldsee beim Reifeisenmarkt Elsen bekommen.

Bei der Gemeinde Borchen für Alme und Paddelteich Etteln.

In Willebadessen im Jägerhof für die Fischteiche am Wildgehege.

Grüße
Clemens


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*



			
				angelneuling schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> du kannst Tagesscheine für z.B.
> 
> ...


 



Tagesschein für die Alme ????? Das hört sich ja interessant an ? An welchem Flussabschnitt darf man denn dann angeln ?


----------



## human01 (25. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

also der mesche see, in detmold ist der glaub ich

und der see an der sand grube in augustdorf ist auch gut


----------



## human01 (25. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

achja noch was nen tip einer der beiden angel läden in oerlinghausen
(der hinter son auto tuning ladne ist) hat riesen köderfische von teilweise 20 cm kosteten mal nicht viel mehr als nen euro


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (25. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*



			
				human01 schrieb:
			
		

> achja noch was nen tip einer der beiden angel läden in oerlinghausen
> (der hinter son auto tuning ladne ist) hat riesen köderfische von teilweise 20 cm kosteten mal nicht viel mehr als nen euro



Das nutz aber leider weder am Meschesee noch am Waddenhauser See, da dort nur Köfi´s verwendet werden dürfen die aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer sind.

Tagesscheine gibt es im übrigen für beide Seen beim Fangplatz in Oerlinghausen.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## Bergsieger (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hi

Also das mit der alme hört sich wirklich interressant an.Welche Fische kann man da denn gut befischen ?


----------



## Auto.Hermann (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hallo Angelndes Sofa,

wie wäre es mit einem Ausflug in das S(ch)auerland? Von PB bis zum Hennesee bei Meschede sind es gerade mal flotte 80 KM. Alles wissenswerte zum See findet Du unter www.asv.sauerlandia.de.vu

Petri Heil
Auto-Hermann


----------



## Bergsieger (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Am Hennesee war ich früher sehr oft angeln.Ist aber nicht so der Büller gewesen.Das war vor ca 5 jahren


----------



## Supporter (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Wie sieht es mit dem Emmerstausee aus?Da soll es auch Karten für geben und gefangen wird dort auch was|wavey:


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

@ Fisch(an)fänger

das mit den Tageskarten für de Alme würde mich mal brennend interessieren.Hast du dafür schon mal einen Tagesschein gekauft ?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (27. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn keiner helfen ? :c *noch mehr heul*





baaahh du bist ja ne HEULSUSEEEEEEE iiiiihhhhhhhhhh wäää


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (29. November 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fisch(an)fänger
> 
> das mit den Tageskarten für de Alme würde mich mal brennend interessieren.Hast du dafür schon mal einen Tagesschein gekauft ?



Nein Tageskarten für die Alme habe ich noch nicht dort gekauft, weiß auch nicht ob er welche führt. Am besten einfach mal auf die Seite vom Fangplatz (.com) gehen, da steht für welche Gewässer er Tageskarten ausgibt.

Mein Hinweis betraf auch nur die beiden genannten Seen in Verbindung mit gekauften Köderfischen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## angelneuling (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es bei der Gemeinde Borchen für die Alme und / oder Altenau Tagesscheine gibt. Auf jeden Fall ab Mitte März. 

Zuständig ist bei der Gemeinde Johannes Lengeling, Tel. 05251/3888-125.

Petri Heil


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

MoinMoin!

Hab das Angebot von Schlageter

http://cgi.ebay.de/Abu-Garcia-SCHWI...206287185QQcategoryZ65978QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

im Netz gefunden. Ist das ein guter Händler oder lieber Finger weg?

Danke


Kai


----------



## köderfischer (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Zu dem Angebot selbst kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, aber der Thomas (Schlageter) ist schon ein sehr zuverlässiger Mensch.
Kannst ihn ja mal anrufen.
Gruß


----------



## Bergsieger (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hi 
Also wenn es um Gute Preise geht ist Thomas der Beste in ganz Paderborn und Umgebung.Soviel dazu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Alles klar Männer! Werd wohl bei Ihm bestellen 

Der Preis ist gut wollte nur Infos über die Quelle haben.


Danke! :q


----------



## freak70 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: An alle Angler aus Paderborn und Umgebung*

Hallo,
ich bin hier neu. Aber ich Organisiere ein Angelwochenende im Sauerland vom 28.10 - 30.10 für 80,-€ und es sind noch zwei Plätze Frei! EIne MAx 8 Köpfige Gruppe an einem 7500m² großen Forellenteich mit ca. 300 Forellen zusätzlichem Besatz. Übernachtung in einer Ferienwohnung inc. Frühstück und Abendessen!
Kennen sie vielleicht ein oder zwei die Interesse haben!?


----------

